# FreeBSD 11.3 approaching its End-of-Life date.



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

Just a heads-up. If  you use freebsd-update(8) to update your 11.3 machines you may get a message like this one:

```
WARNING: FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p7 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 2 months.
```

You can safely ignore it for now. FreeBSD 11.4 will be released soon (FreeBSD 11.4 release schedule). The message is a little premature, 11.3 will be end-of-life three months _after_ the release of 11.4. You are of course encouraged to test the upgrade on your systems when the first beta or release candidates will become available.


----------



## noodlefling (Apr 24, 2020)

Fantastic, thank you, SirDice.

I came here for exactly this reason, wondering if I'll even be able to get to our servers before the current version goes EOL.

Stay safe!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, I got the message on Wednesday when I updated a couple of  machines. I can remember the previous time lot of people came here posting questions about it. FreeBSD 11.4 will be released some time near the end of June (sometimes the schedule slips a little). So, make sure you plan ahead. You will likely need to upgrade some time in July or August.


----------

